# Tractor Supply Company to Speak at Morgan Keegan Equity Conference



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: Tractor Supply Company 


Tractor Supply Company to Speak at Morgan Keegan Equity Conference
Wednesday September 8, 7:31 am ET 


BRENTWOOD, Tenn., Sept. 8 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Tractor Supply Company (Nasdaq: TSCO - News), the largest retail farm and ranch store chain in the United States, today announced that the Company will deliver a presentation at the Morgan Keegan Equity Conference. The Company's presentation is scheduled for Friday, September 10, 2004 from 10:10 a.m. to 10:35 a.m. Central Time. A webcast of the presentation will be available on the Company's website at http://www.myTSCstore.com, and an archive of the webcast will be accessible for 30 days.

The Company also announced that its updated investor presentation is currently available on the Company's website under the "Investor Relations" section.

About Tractor Supply Company

Tractor Supply Company operates 497 stores in 32 states, focused on supplying the lifestyle needs of recreational farmers and ranchers. The Company also serves the maintenance needs of those who enjoy the rural lifestyle, as well as tradesmen and small businesses. Stores are located in towns outlying major metropolitan markets and in rural communities. The Company offers the following comprehensive selection of merchandise: (1) equine, animal and pet products, including everything necessary for their health, care, growth and containment; (2) maintenance products for agricultural and rural use; (3) hardware and tool products; (4) seasonal products, including lawn and garden power equipment; (5) truck, trailer and towing products; and (6) work clothing for the entire family. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is not far from me Joe. I think I will pass on the event though.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a place many of us shop at, so I figured I'd share the news. I know it is nothing earth shaking, but maybe someone wants to know what they are doing. After reading it again, I'd probably pass on going even if I was a shareholder.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good post, no negative intended. I just don't have the time to go. I think it would be interesting to do and see what is going on if I had the time. Maybe even open a Tractor Forum booth!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"Maybe even open a Tractor Forum booth!" Now that's an idea I never considered! Cool! I'll have to keep that in mind when going places and doing things.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would be a GREAT opportunity to maybe sell some Tractor Forum T-shirts and spread the word. :truth:


----------

